# Winemaker Magazine Label Contest



## Wine-O (Nov 11, 2011)

Well after years of entering this contest I finally won!! I got the Gold for my Curious Cats label. I've had the editors choice a few times but never anything this cool. So glad I entered!! Anybody else get their labels in there?


----------



## Julie (Nov 11, 2011)

Congrats!!!  this is awesome, can you post a pic?


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 11, 2011)

Congratulations. I would also like to see a picture.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 11, 2011)

I entered once when I first started making labels and I must admit I was a bit more creative then. I didnt get a mention then though.


----------



## arcticsid (Nov 12, 2011)

I want to enter one too!

But I too am not going to show it to anyone.

Oh.. the shyness!


----------



## Chateau Joe (Dec 28, 2011)

Congratulations! I was a great looking label.


----------



## Wine-O (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks Joe


----------

